# I found a Dove ... Help?



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

I apologize if this is long, but I'm hoping I can get some advice from you guys! I have found a dove and I'm not sure what to do from here ... 

Outside of my parents condo my mom saw a gorgeous white bird (a dove I'm presuming from pictures I see) looking scared out of its mind clinging to a small tree, a week and a bit went by and it was still there. It's FREEZING (I'm from Ontario, Canada and it's winter time) so knowing that I'm a huge animal lover she called me over to see if I could help. 

I went up the tree and the bird gladly came with me when I coaxed it over. Since then I have brought it into my home, put it in a small cage I had laying around (from my pet rats), kept it warm, fed it some finch food I picked up at the pet store and made sure it had fresh water. 

I still have her, she spends most of her time outside of her cage just perched on the top (when I'm home) since she seems happiest there. I put her back in and cover the cage with a blanket at night so she can sleep well. She seems to be cleaning her wings and tail feathers quite a bit. She doesn't do much other than sit there ... I've seen her fly, but only two or three times. 

Did I do the right thing by taking her in? Any advice at all on what I should do from here? I have NO experience with birds at all, although I do still have two pet rats in my home. I'm not sure if I should find her another home, or keep her myself. She seems very healthy (so far). She is all white, with a few cream coloured feathers on her wings. Any advice would be MUCH appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*White Dove*

You definitely did the right thing rescuing this dove. It sounds like a domesticated white Ringneck Dove. They have very little survival instinct in the wild so you definitely saved it's life! It probably wasn't lose for very long. If the cold didn't kill it a hawk probably would have. So good job saving it!

You can feed the dove a parakeet/budgie seed mixture (but the finch mix you bought should be OK for now). He will also need bird grit in a separate bowl (you can buy that at any pet store). Other than that, a roomy cage or free flight time outside the cage once or twice a day and he will be happy. When he out of the cage, you can offer him a flower pot saucer with water for a bath. As a treat food, you can offer him some mashed hard-boiled egg (but only do this about every 2 weeks because it is a rich food). Also, if you can find hemp seed, doves enjoy that as a treat as well.

Keep the dove away from your rats and other pets. Doves are totally defenseless and even a tame rat could kill a dove in a matter of minutes - and a cat or dog, even faster. Never clip a dove's wings (like some people do with parrots). Doves cannot climb so they need to be able to fly to escape trouble. But, as you have seen, tame doves are not very "flighty" anyway.

Doves are nice easy-going pets. If you want to give it a try, you will find it is an easy pet. If you decide not to keep it, please try and find it a good home and do not release it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree, you did the right thing. Can you post a picture of him?
And welcome to PT, you'll find all the information you need here


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you guys SO much for the information - keep it coming if you can. I'll most likely keep her since I'm a HUGE sucker for animals (especially cutie pies like this one) but I'm definitely going to need lots of help and advice. 

Can you guys tell me anything about their behaviour? How they act when they are mad/sad/bored/happy? I'm worried a little bit because she honestly doesn't do much, even when I let her out of her cage. She just sits there calmly and takes everything in, I want to make sure that's normal behaviour. 

Also - she's eating like a little piggy, but she's not drinking much (I've only seen her take one or two sips) and it's only if I put the water directly in front of her. 

How long can I leave her alone for? I'm reading a bit about them needing suppliments - is that true? 

Let me see if I can figure out how to post a picture ... haha


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw, he's beautiful.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Definitely a Ringneck Dove*

She is definitely a Ringneck Dove - a white with a little bit of pied (dark) markings. 

Doves are naturally fairly low key and calm so don't be surprised if she doesn't do too much. If you sit quietly and read a book, she will sit quietly too - and that's a nice way to bond with a dove - they don't need lots of action - they just want to be with you.

Another possibility is that your dove had a little too much of the "cold cruel world" and needs to regain her strength a bit before becoming more active. It was probably an indoor bird before and you mentioned that you are in Canada so she might have gotten a little chilled. But she looks pretty good. So just feed her, take care of her, give her some free flight time every day and you'll have a good pet.

As for vitamins, don't worry too much. If you can find an "enriched" parakeet seed mix that contains some pellets, that will supply some extra vitamins. Or you can buy some powdered bird vitamins and stir a little into her seed. I am not a big fan of vitamins that you mix in the water because people tend to forget about them and they can become a medium for bacteria and foul the water. So it's best to have plain clear water available at all times. Doves tend to take big gulps of water so they may not seem to drink much. And don't forget the grit, in a separate bowl. Hi-cal (calcium is best) and you can also add some cruished oyster shell to that (also available at any pet store).

Besides occasional hemp seeds and mashed hard-boiled egg, which I mentioned earlier as twice a month treats, you can also try "baby" green peas. In the freezer section, they sell bags of frozen baby peas that you steam via microwave (and these have no salt or anything added). Let them cool and see if your dove will eat any. My doves love (thawed) frozen baby peas but the regular green peas seems to be slightly too big. Peas are not as rich as hemp seeds and hardboiled egg so can be fed more frequently - but too much green food can cause loose droppings so don't overdo. 

But generally speaking, domesticated Ringneck Doves are very easy pets. Just keep up with the cleaning - change the paper frequently in their cage and offer them a bath occasionally.


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

Amazing - thank you so much for all the help! 

Last but not least - would you guys recommend I bring her to a vet to get her checked out? Or are there any signs I should keep an eye out for if she is sick, or needs medicine?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*To vet or not?*

If she seems healthy overall, I'm not sure I would bring her to a vet. It's really your choice - you could end up bringing her, pay some $$$, and find out nothing. But if you do bring her to a vet for a general check up, I would at least make sure it is a vet who specializes in birds, who would know what kinds of things to look for, etc. That's just my opinion - maybe some other people will give their opinions.

In any case, I'd keep an eye on her - especially for your first month with her. Doves are pretty tough birds and they have few health problems. But she is a new bird for you and she was outside in the cold for a while. So if you do notice anything unusual - for example, if she stays puffed up looking all the time or sneezes a lot - I would bring her to the vet - but again, find an avian vet.

Just a "p.s.", since you are new to birds. If your dove (or any other pet bird) ever appears sick, the first thing to do is give it *heat*. For example, put a heat lamp outside, but next to, one side of the cage - or put a heating pad under the cage - and then cover all or part of the cage with a towel to hold in the heat (you can drape aluminum foil around the light and the side of the cage so the towel doesn't touch the hot light fixture). Also, be careful of leaving your dove near an open window (or in the direct path of an air conditioner) because _all birds _can get a chill from a draft. I *only* open my windows near my dove or other bird cages in summer and then, only if it is pretty warm or even hot outside. And I never put a bird cage in the direct path of the air flow from an air conditioner. You never want a cool draft coming in to where your bird is. It's much better to avoid drafts than deal with sick birds. That's not to say that doves can't adapt to cool temperatures - but this has to be very gradual and without cold drafts. My sunroom (where my doves live) gets down to or below 60'F (15'C) on the coldest nights in winter but my birds are fine because the sunroom temps _gradually_ go down all winter and there are no drafts.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a very nice looking dove.


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh gosh - you guys are the best. I really appreciate all this advice. 

Yes - she is gorgeous! I'm slowly becoming more and more attached to her. She sat on my finger for the first time yesterday and we just hung out for a bit. When she's sitting on top of her cage and I walk over to talk to her, she sloooowwwllly turns around and shows me her butt haha I guess she needs more time to get used to me. 

What does a sneeze sound like? I live in a basement apartment and it's usually more cool than warm, but I have a heater going almost all the time - do you think that's ok for her?


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

these doves make great pets! so placid and happy in peoples company! lucky you


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Basement*

A basement apartment is fine. Doves are OK if things are a little on the cool side. As long as the temperatures don't fluctuate too much and there are no drafts.

Is your apartment bright and sunny? Doves need a little sunshine or else a full spectrum light over the cage, if they are away from a window. 

Most of my bird cages have full spectrum lights above them, on timers, so they get at least 8 hours of bright light a day. But if your dove's cage is near a window and gets a little sunshine every day, that may be sufficient.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birds kept indoors should get calcium and vitamins containing vit. D3 so that they can utilize their calcium. If not given vit. D3, then the bird lights are a good alternative. For birds that spend time outdoors, they get vit. D3 from the sun. The suns UV rays don't pass through a window or a screen.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

lotus_willimena said:


> Oh gosh - you guys are the best. I really appreciate all this advice.
> 
> Yes - she is gorgeous! I'm slowly becoming more and more attached to her. She sat on my finger for the first time yesterday and we just hung out for a bit. When she's sitting on top of her cage and I walk over to talk to her, she sloooowwwllly turns around and shows me her butt haha I guess she needs more time to get used to me.
> 
> What does a sneeze sound like? I live in a basement apartment and it's usually more cool than warm, but I have a heater going almost all the time - do you think that's ok for her?


gosh you have nothing to worry about!!! if these beauts can handle being in my aviary throughout the british winter they can handle a cool apartment with a heater!!!.....lucky is a hen as the males can get a little noisey..the ONLY downside to them. great with kids too


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

So the pet store actually had dove/pigeon food - and it's already calcium and vitamin enriched so I bought that as well as some grit. 

She's doing well, she seems to be more and more weary of me as we go. Probably because she's gaining her energy back a bit, she was VERY docile when I would pick her up before and now she starts flapping and squawking.

She seems to be grooming and almost itching at herself a LOT ... is this out of nervousness? Could she have some kind of bug? Are there any signs I can look out for? 

Also I was reading their wings produce some kind of dust and that I should get an air filter for my house - is that true?


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

lotus_willimena said:


> So the pet store actually had dove/pigeon food - and it's already calcium and vitamin enriched so I bought that as well as some grit.
> 
> She's doing well, she seems to be more and more weary of me as we go. Probably because she's gaining her energy back a bit, she was VERY docile when I would pick her up before and now she starts flapping and squawking.
> 
> ...


from the pic she looks fine, theres nothing obvious. your right, shes prob just getting her energy back, i seem to remember these doves grunting a little, especially the hens and especially when you approach them...the may even lift their wings up a bit but its not a sign of anything, all completely normal. as for the dust, its just plume, something they coat their feathers with to keep them in good condition and keep them waterproof. they have an oil gland at the top of their tail (looks like a nipple) they nibble it with their beaks and spread it around their body, this is what drys and turns in to the dust. i imagine she spends a lot of time doing this! if you wanted to get rid of the excess AND get rid of any feather mites just put an ordinary dish of cold water down, with a cap full of vinegar mixed in, about dove leg deep! i imagine she would splash around and love it if she hasn't been able to recently! hope this helps. oh, its not damaging in any way the dust, but some people with asthma can flare up! ive had them indoors without such filters just regular baths!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

She's so cute.
Grooming it's ok..dust coming out ok, but you have to allow her to bathe. A pan with shallow water, you can splash with your fingers so she would know that's bathing time. It's good to allow her bathe at least once a week.
Air filter? Any AC / furnace should have air filter.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Feathers*

Doves spend some time every day grooming their feathers - so it may appear that she is picking at them but it is probably perfectly normal.

You mentioned that the dove is a little less tame now that it has gotten it's strength back. Keep in mind, most birds - doves included - do not like to be petted, grabbed, held, or picked up by your hands. Some _tolerate_ it OK but most birds don't like it. Birds don't grab each other in nature so grabbing or holding them feels predatory and can make them feel uncomfortable. Also, petting or stroking your dove can feel like a sexual thing for them and you don't want to confuse your bird into thinking you want to mate with it! And a lot of petting can also encourage female doves to lay eggs, which is *not* something you want to encourage - because it is hard to stop, once started.

Most pet birds would prefer that you let them step up on to your finger, your arm, or the top of your hand but they don't like being restrained by your hands in any way. So I would avoid grabbing your dove if you want it to be truly tame and _like_ being with you. 

As for an air cleaner, that is up to you. See how dusty things get. Personally, I like an air cleaner in the room where I keep my birds.


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

I honestly can't thank you guys enough - all of this info is GREAT. 

I will try to stop picking her up, hopefully that will make her less timid of me. We had a bit of a chase down yesterday when I was take her out for "free time" - so knowing that grabbing her is bad idea helps a ton. 

I'm in the midst of looking for a new cage for her, so hopefully that will help. Right now she is in my rats old cage (it's all I had when I found her) and she's constantly stepping in her own poop so it's hard to keep her clean. I found a really nice one online, so hopefully I'll pick it up in the next day or two. 

Thanks again - I couldn't be doing this without you guys!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Cages*

Try and find a cage with a very large door - with some cages, the whole front opens up. A big cage door makes it easy for your dove to go in and out, including when perched on your hand. Small cage doors can be a nightmare because your dove may not want to exit the cage while sitting on your hand because the opening might seem too tight - so they keep jumping off.


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

*Cage ok?*

I found this cage - and it was an amazing deal and got it tonight. 

Does this look like it would be appropriate for her? The cage opens quite wide! She's come in and out of it already tonight. It's a BIG upgrade from the rat cage she was in before. 

Now what about her feet - constantly standing on perches and the cage wire seems like it would hurt - or is that just my ignorant human feet talking?


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

*Age?*

Also - any way I can tell how old she is? 

haha I promise all the questions will stop eventually (or at least slow down) - just taking some time to get used to the new family member


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You can put a brick so she can stand on; that's also good for the toe nails not to be sharp. I am not too sure about doves, it they perch on round stick..for pigeons they like to perch on flat perches.

Are you giving her dove & piegons seeds Hagen brand?


----------



## lotus_willimena (Nov 25, 2012)

Amazing - thanks for the brick tip, I'll grab one tomorrow on my way home from work. 

The food I'm giving her is "Vita Dove and Pigeon Formula by Sunseed" 

is that one ok?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

lotus_willimena said:


> Amazing - thanks for the brick tip, I'll grab one tomorrow on my way home from work.
> 
> The food I'm giving her is "Vita Dove and Pigeon Formula by Sunseed"
> 
> is that one ok?


It seems that you got the one that has all in, including oyster shell ( which are good for Calcium) It may help to break down/ crush the seeds in the crop too, if not you can buy grit and keep it for her at all times available.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I only have 2 Ringneck Doves (the rest are pigeons). They were found in someone's yard at their feeder. As opposed to my Fantails, they seem to prefer the thick round branches that I use for perches at the top of my flight cage. They stay out with my Fantails for the summer months. When I bring them inside for the winter, they still prefer the round (thick) perches at the top of the cage. They like their food and water dishes sitting on the cage floor, not hanging on the side of the cage.
I put paper on the bottom of the cage so their not standing on the wire, and change the paper daily. I just use a folded newspaper.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

We have a ringneck dove named DeeDee, and he has been handled since he was just beginning to fly. He looooooves us. LOL. He always wants to be with us, but we don't keep him out all the time. He is in the living room with us in a large parrot cage and we let him out for 2-3 hours a day--maybe 1 1/2 hrs in the morning and 1 1/2 at night. He follows us around the house when we move from room to room and rides my husband's head like he's a taxi. I discourage him getting on MY head, though, because he has decided that I'm his mate and tries to mate with my head. I think he likes the feel of my hair. LOL.

They become extremely tame over time, and you become their flock.

I worry about the dust, too, because I have asthma, but I can't afford an air filter. All I can do is clean regularly. DeeDee does NOT like to bathe at all (weird bird), so I spray him down frequently. (Although he HAS been known to fly down and join me in the bathrub a few times, which is really amusing).

You are going to really enjoy this little guy.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Cage*

That cage seems OK,_ if _you let her out every day to fly around. You might want to use the 2 "food" bowls that come with the cage for water only, since doves like to feed on the bottom of the cage and will make a mess if the food bowls are up high. I give my doves food and grit in separate bowls on the cage bottom and then they don't fling as much seed on to the floor.

If the cage has a metal grate at the bottom, your dove might like it better if you remove it because they like to walk on the cage bottom - just change the paper daily so it's not too messy.

As for a brick, yes your dove might like something flat to sit on, as well as a perch. For the perch just make sure it's an inch or so wide (not too narrow).

And remember, AVOID grabbing your dove with your hands! To a bird, hands can be scary and grabbing them is a predator action - and doing it repeatedly may make them avoid you. Better to approach your dove gently and have it learn to step up on your finger or arm. Also, try feeding it out of your hand. Practice this a lot so it knows you (and your hands) are safe and can be trusted. Then you'll have much less trouble getting your dove back in the cage. 

Also, try holding out you hand and calling the dove to you. If you have shown your dove that you are gentle and your dove is finger tame (and has learned to like you), it will eventually fly right over to you. And that's when you are really bonding with your dove. When my doves are loose in my sunroom, they explore and fly around on their own - but eventually, they all fly over to me and sometimes cuddle on my shoulder. It's very nice having them come to you, all on their own, because they _want_ to!

And remember it always helps to talk softly to your dove. It puts them at ease. The tone of the human voice sounds a little "dove-like" to them so they do understand you are communicating with them - though they don't know exactly what you are saying! A person who stares at a dove without speaking can feel like a predator!

This is Tricksy:









This is Lefty - when he was a juvenile - they have weird looking (oversize?) beaks when they are babies:









These are 2 juvenile doves from an earlier clutch. I had them tame to the point they would fly to me when I called them, even as babies. It broke my heart to sell them but I only had so much room. Keep that in mind if you allow your dove to breed! It's easy to let them breed - they LOVE to reproduce - but rehoming the babies can be hard to do sometimes, both the aspect of finding them good homes and you feeling good about it !!


----------

